# pretty cute!



## Yvonne G (Sep 10, 2009)

You've probably all seen this one already, but its so cute you can afford to see it again:







Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Sep 10, 2009)

Hahahah Yvonne what a cute picture  It is the first time I see it.
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Sep 10, 2009)

Me too. Heh I wonder who thinks up this stuff


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Sep 10, 2009)

I have never seen this. The tortoise is a lot cuter than the snail, and we all know which creature was selected to star in a fable by Aesop!


----------



## katesgoey (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL!! I hadn't seen that one before. That is hilarious!!


----------



## Candy (Sep 10, 2009)

That's great Yvonne thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 10, 2009)

Yvonne, Great pic I've printed it and placed it in my office. I get a kick out of it every time I look at it. This is the first time I've seen it too.


----------



## terryo (Sep 11, 2009)

I've never seen that one either. I printed it too. Very funny.


----------

